# Help on hand slaps!



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey forum,i get a lot of ahnd slaps using my two of my new favorite slingshots on is my slingshot made by TSM (OTT) and a natural ringshooter that i made. i use Thera-Band Gold 1" tapered to 3/4" and a supersure superpouch. Also i shoot mainly marbles as they are easier to do than lead. i really dont want to stop using the pouches but i just dont know what to do! Any help is greatly apreciated.

Thanks,

Nathanael a.k.a. Narcaleptic


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What size marbles ? A 5/8 inch marble weighs almost the same as 7/16 " steel. A closer attachment of the band to the top of the fork can also remedy slap. Lighter bands will eliminate slap. I say this assuming your staying with marbles.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

As soon as your RH-TTF arrives you will no longer have that problem.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

A little flip of the wrist!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Definitely play around with heavier ammo and lighter bands to reduce the excess energy that is not being transferred into the projectile. Maybe experiment with how high or low you are tying the bands onto the forks.

I am getting a RH TTF slingshot from Roger as well! Can't wait! The TTF configuration should reduce or even eliminate the hand slaps you are experiencing. I found this to be true when shooting with the Scout and Target Dragon in TTF config.

Good Luck!

Tom


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

It sounds like your bands may be a little too strong for the ammo. Try a 3/4" - 1/2" taper if you want to stay with marbles.


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

treefork said:


> What size marbles ? A 5/8 inch marble weighs almost the same as 7/16 " steel. A closer attachment of the band to the top of the fork can also remedy slap. Lighter bands will eliminate slap. I say this assuming your staying with marbles.


I have thought about ordering steel but I don't know what size to buy or what to cut my bands to can someone help me on that and yes 5/8


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

With a 1"-3/4" taper, you could probably use 1/2" or 9/16" steel or .40 cal. lead balls. But the 3/4"-1/2" taper works great with 3/8" steel.


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks TSM i might start cutting my bands smaller and get 3/8


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Get a little. 1/2 inch too. I like those ones better


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Hand slap is caused by:

Too much rubber

Heavy pouch

Too light ammo

or a combination of those three, It is most common in OTT configuration.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Narcaleptic sling shotter said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > What size marbles ? A 5/8 inch marble weighs almost the same as 7/16 " steel. A closer attachment of the band to the top of the fork can also remedy slap. Lighter bands will eliminate slap. I say this assuming your staying with marbles.
> ...


Your bands are are a little much for the ammo. Step down a little. Try 3/4 x 5/8 ". Providing you checked your band height attachment as mentioned. Slingshots are a lot of trial and error. You may want to try 7/8 x 3/4 before you go to the lesser. I have shot with 1 " x 3/4 " with 5/8 " glass and don't get slapped. It depends how your attaching those bands to the fork. With OTT attachment , get them as close to the top of the forks as possible.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

You might try some gypsy tabs.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Narcaleptic sling shotter said:


> Thanks TSM i might start cutting my bands smaller and get 3/8


I typically target shoot 3/8" & 7/16" steel using 3/4" straight cut bands. These bands deliver plenty of speed and power at 33 feet.

Watch for the occassional ammo sale at www.simple-shot.com . You can catch some awesome prices.

Tom


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

If you like your bands, pouch and ammo . . . Try gypsy tabs and keep them


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys! The only thing I am really attached to is my pouches


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hand slap, frequently accompanied by a sharp cracking sound of the retracting flat bands after the shot, is often due to the ammo used being too light for the power output potential of the band set concerned.

You may want to try heavier ammo (say 12 mm steel BB's) with your current band set and pouch, and see if the problem persists: I would assume that your marbles are too light for your T-B gold band set. The pouch is unlikely to be the cause of the hand slap tendency, but its size and relative weight does need to taken into account with regard to the band set to optimize performance.

In the worst case, you may need to cut a T-B gold band set more or less calibrated to the marbles you use.


----------

